# Finish



## Dane Fuller (Jun 6, 2014)

This has probably been asked and answered 100 times but I'm too lazy to look for it. Can poly be applied over an oil finish like AO?


----------



## TimR (Jun 6, 2014)

If AO has cured...and then hit with a coat or two of dewaxed shellac...yes.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 6, 2014)

While I can't see what you hope to gain, the poly will adhere to the AO finish if you sand it first. The shellac sandwich method would also work, but it would be an extra step.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. Around here, shiny sells and, even though I can get the shiny finish with AO, it takes a long time to achieve it and then for it to cure. I like the pop that it gives and was wondering if WOP could be used on top for a quicker, more durable finish.


----------



## TimR (Jun 6, 2014)

Dane, you might make your life a little easier by trying to polish out a piece that has a AO finish on it. Does a fantastic job in my opinion. No muss, no fuss. And if you adopt the 'Burns 10 minute finish" principle...it only takes ...well, you get it.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 6, 2014)

I've done it without the shellac step and without sanding, but then I burned it a month or two later... It still looked good when it went in the fire.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 6, 2014)

What is AO?


----------



## TimR (Jun 6, 2014)

Antique Oil by Minwax


----------



## Brink (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah, got it.
Thanks


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. I polish out AO finishes a lot. I just finished a cherry bowl that I'll post in the woodturning section tomorrow. It's glassy smooth but, like I said, just looking for a final finish that's more durable.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2014)

Will be nice to see pics and to hear your report on the results. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 7, 2014)

I posted a pic of that cherry bowl here. The pics don't really show it but the outside is just as shiny and glass smooth as the inside...


----------

